# Haunt name change?



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi, my haunts name has been "Al's Haunted Trail" for every year I have had the haunt going on, but I have been thinking, is it time for a name change? Please vote on if I should keep the original name, change it to Al's Trail of Terror, or something else. Thanks.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

I vote for Al's Trail Of Terror, mainly because Haunted Trail sounds like more of a description then a name.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok, thanks. Im still not positive I will change the name, I just want to know what everyone thinks.


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree with Eric. "Haunted Trail" sounds kind of generic and not very creative. I think Trail of Terror sounds really cool. : )


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Trail of Terror is better, but the name Al doesn't conjure up images of horror in my mind. What's your full name? Alexander? Alfred? Allen? Try using your full name. If your full name isn't better, you can go back to Al.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

My full name is Alan, So "Alan's Trail of Terror," does that work?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

To be honest, if you want to have an original name, "Trail of Terror" isn't the one you should choose. Google those words...it is just waaaay too widely used for haunted trails.

"Alan" isn't a scary name, but maybe your last name has a better ring. Most people use their last names, anyway.

Since you have "150+ft. walk through a horrifying Trail of Terror", let's come up with other words that would describe a trail.

1. Path of Torment
2. Aisle of Night
3. Petrified Crossings
4. Ghastly Grounds
5. Haunted Passage

Since you like to personalize your haunt's name, take your last name and put it in front. For example, let's say your last name is "Coleman":

1. Coleman's Path of Torment
2. Coleman's Aisle of Night
3. Coleman's Petrified Crossings
4. Coleman's Ghastly Grounds
5. Coleman's Haunted Passage

Hope that helps!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Have to agree with Empress. Al or Alan isn't very scary. What's your last name? Maybe we could throw in some more ideas. My last name is Lagrou (pronounced La-Grew) So my "name" is "Lagrousome" and you will be "entering" Lagrousomeville. It was established in 1840, which is my street address.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Ditto. First names have friendly, informal tone. Avoid that. Either use a last name, or a street name or town name instead. And the old reliable standby of "(something) Of Terror" has become very cliche. Actually, I don't think I'd even use the word Terror in a haunt for that reason. I know "Fear" is done to death too but I'd actually prefer it. Screams, Chills, Nightmare, Fright, Creepy, all of those things Empress came up with above... lotsa possibilities.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Like the old saying, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

My last name isn't scary, but it is weird, it's Wisniewski, wis-new-ski.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh great........gonna have to give this one some thought!


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

LMFAO damn!
That's not scary either!
Maybe you could drop the name and go with a street name?

"I live on Happy Lane!"
Lmao I'm sure you'll end up saying that hahaha.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I picked "other". I agree with need for a scary name.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

ERICK WITH NO K said:


> Maybe you could drop the name and go with a street name?
> 
> "I live on Happy Lane!"
> Lmao I'm sure you'll end up saying that hahaha.


How did you know I live on Happy Lane? But my streets name isn't scary either. But I have decided to go with "Alan's Trail Of Terror."


----------

